# Garantie bei DDR3 Modulen



## DjTomCat (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo Corsair Team,

Wie lange gibt es auf DDR3 Modulen Garantie bei euch? ich muss aber dabei sagen das ich sie schon 21.06.2012 gekauft habe.

Das ist ein 8GB Kit gewesen.

Modell: CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9

Grüße DjTomCat


----------



## Kusanar (27. Februar 2017)

Corsair schreibt ja immer nur "begrenzte Garantie über die Produktlebensdauer". Da die Teile aber sogar nach über Corsair direkt verkauft werden, sollte das kein Problem sein. Hab meine (lustigerweise gleichen) Module aus einem 16GB-Kit vor 3 Wochen tauschen lassen, ohne großartige Probleme.


----------



## DjTomCat (27. Februar 2017)

Stellt sich nur die frage wie lange du schon deine hattest.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Februar 2017)

Müsste ich mal auf der Rechnung nachgucken, aber gefühlt irgendwas zwischen 3 und 4 Jahren.


----------



## DjTomCat (1. März 2017)

Habe eine RMA bekommen und heute den Speicher auf den Weg gebracht.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Im EU Raum kann man maximal 10 Jahre geben als Hersteller. Ich rate aber immer dazu sich einfach mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen und wir prüfen die Sachlage dann individuell. Ob man nun den gleichen Speicher noch verfügbar hat steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier geschrieben. Eine Lösung lässt sich in der Regel aber immer finden. Grüße


----------



## DjTomCat (8. März 2017)

RMA austausch hat super geklappt und super schnell. Das nenne ich mal Service, weiter so


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> RMA austausch hat super geklappt und super schnell. Das nenne ich mal Service, weiter so



Ja der Service bei Corsair ist wirklich


----------



## DjTomCat (8. März 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ja der Service bei Corsair ist wirklich



Da könnte sich mal ASUS was abschauen. Wenn jetzt Corsair nur noch Mainboards anbieten würden wäre ich direkt ein neuer Kunde was das an belangt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt Corsair nur noch Mainboards anbieten würden wäre ich direkt ein neuer Kunde was das an belangt.



Und Grafikkarten


----------



## Kusanar (9. März 2017)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> RMA austausch hat super geklappt und super schnell. Das nenne ich mal Service, weiter so



Kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Bluebeard (11. März 2017)

Moment. Wir haben doch Grafikkarten  THE ALL-IN-ONE GPU LIQUID COOLING PACKAGE FROM MSI AND CORSAIR.

Vielen Dank für Euer Lob. Es freut uns immer sehr, wenn unsere Kunden auch im Servicefall zufrieden sind.


----------

